# What did you miss from the new TCF UI?



## ThAbtO

The Watched Thread
Spy
The Keyword which it sends you email notifications when someone post the matching word(s).
The Delete post button.


----------



## markb

The dot on threads that tells me that I have posted in that thread.

BTW, why on earth is the official feedback thread locked? (Paging @VSPlatform)


----------



## cwerdna

Ignore thread option/button


----------



## Hank

cwerdna said:


> Ignore thread option/button


You can use my Tampermonkey script to add an ignore thread feature. https://www.tivocommunity.com/threads/tcf-2022-tampermonkey-thread.587139/


----------



## astrohip

ThAbtO said:


> The Keyword which it sends you email notifications when someone post the matching word(s).


I totally forgot about this, until your post. Very useful feature.

No such thing any more? ❓


----------



## danm628

Delete post. I messed up and ended up with duplicate posts today. The second will live here forever. 

And the orange. The thing I least expect to return. I can live with the color change.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ThAbtO said:


> The Delete post button.


This.



markb said:


> The dot on threads that tells me that I have posted in that thread.


And this. Most of all, this.



danm628 said:


> And the orange. The thing I least expect to return. I can live with the color change.


Formerly this, but Dan's script has restored that glorious orangiosity!


----------



## danm628

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Formerly this, but Dan's script has restored that glorious orangiosity!


I've been sticking to the native view. I haven't felt like updating Chrome on my iMac and Raspberry Pi and Safari on my iPad and iPhone so they all get the same view. At some point I may do that. Or just get used to the new view and live with it.


----------



## laria

I'm not sure why #1 is "The Watched Thread"? We still have watched threads...


----------



## ThAbtO

laria said:


> I'm not sure why #1 is "The Watched Thread"? We still have watched threads...


Its not the same. It used to show the threads with unread posts only, and then click the all threads and shows everything.


----------



## Hank

ThAbtO said:


> Its not the same. It used to show the threads with unread posts only, and then click the all threads and shows everything.


You can use my Tampermonkey script to also restore that functionality: https://www.tivocommunity.com/threads/tcf-2022-tampermonkey-thread.587139/


----------



## laria

Ah... yes... I did miss that and fixed it with a script.


----------



## SullyND

Only thing I miss from old TCF is the search function. The new one is awful.


----------



## eddyj

SullyND said:


> Only thing I miss from old TCF is the search function. The new one is awful.


I haven't used it much, but it would be hard to be more awful than the old search!


----------



## astrohip

Nope, new search is still crappy. The way it was played up, I thought we were finally getting a real search.

I just searched for "Reacher". It showed me everything that had "reach" in it. I made sure to put quotes around it, still "reach" results.

If I'm doing something wrong, I would love to be edukated.


----------



## eddyj

astrohip said:


> Nope, new search is still crappy. The way it was played up, I thought we were finally getting a real search.
> 
> I just searched for "Reacher". It showed me everything that had "reach" in it. I made sure to put quotes around it, still "reach" results.
> 
> If I'm doing something wrong, I would love to be edukated.


I get that it is trying to be helpful, but I agree that if I put "reacher" in quotes, it should not be matching variations.


----------



## SullyND

The old search respected quotes, right? That’s exactly the issue. Defaulting to “relevant” is annoying too - the results are typically the opposite of relevant.


----------



## Hank

I don't understand why we can't have the 'delete post' option back? It's not a software change, it's just a user group permission change for this community. TCF ran fine for 20+ years with it, why remove it now? Just to be consistent with the other VS properties? Seems like a strange requirement not to take each community's long history into the decision-making process for the 'delete post' option. 

It also seems like a waste to keep posts around which are just edited to be "." or "deleted". What a mess! Or how about turning on 'delete post' for TC-Club members. Although I would still advocate it for all registered members, or users who have been members for X years. 

Yes, I know you can 'report' a post to the mods to delete, but why push this extra tedious work onto them?


----------



## eddyj

Can't your script suppress posts that only have "deleted" as the text?  

Not serious, since I am not too bothered by the lack of delete.


----------



## Hank

eddyj said:


> Can't your script suppress posts that only have "deleted" as the text?


Sure it could, but everyone would have to follow the same format, say like: {{delete}} so any posts that just have the word 'delete' aren't hidden.


----------



## markb

Hank said:


> Sure it could, but everyone would have to follow the same format, say like: {{delete}} so any posts that just have the word 'delete' aren't hidden.


If the post just has the word delete, without the curly braces, what’s the harm in hiding it?


----------



## eddyj

markb said:


> If the post just has the word delete, without the curly braces, what’s the harm in hiding it?


He means the word delete anywhere on this post. Like this post.


----------



## Hank

markb said:


> If the post just has the word delete, without the curly braces, what’s the harm in hiding it?


Because then your post here would have been hidden!


----------



## SNJpage1

Under the old format I could right click on a photo and down load to my PC. Now it down loads as some weird extension xxxxxxx-png.68326 It can not be opened on my PC or used any wheres.


----------



## pl1

SNJpage1 said:


> Under the old format I could right click on a photo and down load to my PC. Now it down loads as some weird extension xxxxxxx-png.68326 It can not be opened on my PC or used any wheres.


I just tried myself on an image and it did DL as a PNG (Portable network graphics) file. That is odd. If you are using Windows, you could open in paint to save as another file type Windows Photo Viewer opens it. Or, Print Screen and paste to your favorite format.





__





Tested Solutions: Can't Open PNG Files on Windows 10/11?


Can't open PNG files on Windows 10/11? Look no further. The professional solutions on how to open png files are introduced in this article.




repairit.wondershare.com




"*ii. What App Will Open PNG Files?*
There are a lot of apps out there that can be used for the PNG file opening. Some of the commonly used apps on windows 10 for PNG file opening are; Microsoft Office, Paint, Picasa Photo Viewer, Windows Photo Viewer, and Photos. All applications are capable of opening PNG files and have different capabilities. You just pick the one you are most comfortable in and best suits your current need. Just remember that what works for Photos might not work for Photoshop as they've different file format specifications."


----------



## markb

eddyj said:


> He means the word delete anywhere on this post. Like this post.





Hank said:


> Because then your post here would have been hidden!


Ok, but what I mean is if the only thing in the post is "delete", hide it. No need for special syntax. There's nothing of value in the message, so no harm.


----------



## Hank

That's doable, but only works for people running the script to hide deleted posts.

I think my main concern is just being able to _actually_ delete posts so everyone else doesn't have to see the "." or "deleted" posts -- who may not be running a script.


----------



## VSPlatform

If you all have any other questions about the new software you can check out the following links.

FAQ for tutorials and answers to commonly asked questions.

Help > Release Notes for updates to bugs and new features.

Jeff


----------



## astrohip

VSPlatform said:


> Help > Release Notes for updates to bugs and new features.


Cool! Somehow I missed this link before now.


----------



## SNJpage1

pl1 said:


> I just tried myself on an image and it did DL as a PNG (Portable network graphics) file. That is odd. If you are using Windows, you could open in paint to save as another file type Windows Photo Viewer opens it. Or, Print Screen and paste to your favorite format.
> [


I have software that opens PNG files but it says the file is not recognized. I think it might have something to do with the file names. Usually a PNG file will read (file name).PNG. These are 
(file name)-png.68326. So PNG is not the extension. 68326 is after the dot. I tried renaming them but it didn't work. For now I have been using the windows snipping tool to copy them.


----------



## Mike Lang

SNJpage1 said:


> I have software that opens PNG files but it says the file is not recognized. I think it might have something to do with the file names. Usually a PNG file will read (file name).PNG. These are
> (file name)-png.68326. So PNG is not the extension. 68326 is after the dot. I tried renaming them but it didn't work. For now I have been using the windows snipping tool to copy them.


How many browsers have you tested with? I went to a random post with an image in Chrome and it downloaded as "download.jpg". No issue at all.


----------



## pl1

SNJpage1 said:


> I have software that opens PNG files but it says the file is not recognized. I think it might have something to do with the file names. Usually a PNG file will read (file name).PNG. These are
> (file name)-png.68326. So PNG is not the extension. 68326 is after the dot. I tried renaming them but it didn't work. For now I have been using the windows snipping tool to copy them.


Oh, Sorry you did say that in your initial post and I missed that it ended in a number. Even more unusual.


----------



## spartanstew

I've always come to the forum and just hit new posts. It only showed new posts from the sub-forums I had indicated (happy hour and now playing). Of course, now it shows all new posts which is useless for me.

Possible to do what I did before? How do I exclude sub-forums?


----------



## eddyj

spartanstew said:


> I've always come to the forum and just hit new posts. It only showed new posts from the sub-forums I had indicated (happy hour and now playing). Of course, now it shows all new posts which is useless for me.
> 
> Possible to do what I did before? How do I exclude sub-forums?


----------



## Hank

Is "search this thread" gone?


----------



## Mike Lang

Hank said:


> Is "search this thread" gone?


No. While in the thread type in the search bar and choose “this thread “. This and much more is covered in the FAQ.


----------



## Hank

Mike Lang said:


> No. While in the thread type in the search bar and choose “this thread “. This and much more is covered in the FAQ.


Of course I tried that, I don't see "this thread" anywhere.


----------



## Mike Lang

Hank said:


> Of course I tried that, I don't see "this thread" anywhere.


Because you're not in a thread, you're in the advanced search page. Go to an actual thread.


----------



## eddyj

You should see this, as soon as you start typing in the search box:


----------



## Hank

Ok, I see it now. I swear it wasn't there when I was in a thread. thanks.


----------



## eddyj

Hank said:


> Ok, I see it now. I swear it wasn't there when I was in a thread. thanks.


It only seems to show if you have something in the search field. Does not come up when you just click in it, which was very confusing to me.


----------



## Hank

eddyj said:


> It only seems to show if you have something in the search field. Does not come up when you just click in it, which was very confusing to me.


Yes, that's just bad UX. There's no indication those options are available UNTIL you start type. Who writes this sh..crap?


----------



## eddyj

Hank said:


> Yes, that's just bad UX. There's no indication those options are available UNTIL you start type. Who writes this sh..crap?


I'd smack myself if I eve did that!


----------



## Mike Lang

Lots of goodies coming next week like real timestamps after 24 hours, bottom breadcrumbs in mobile portrait mode & colored thread prefixes in dark mode. 

Also look for new passwords to require a minimum length of 8 characters. But none of you are using 1234 right?


----------



## ThAbtO

Mike Lang said:


> But none of you are using 1234 right?


Nah, we're using PASSWORD1.


----------



## Hank

Mike Lang said:


> Lots of goodies coming next week like real timestamps after 24 hours, delete post, bottom breadcrumbs in mobile portrait mode & colored thread prefixes in dark mode.


FYP.  

Seriously, I was going to add "real timestamps after 24 hours" to my Tampermonkey script, but it got a mixed reception when I posted the idea a few weeks ago. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang

Hank said:


> Seriously, I was going to add "real timestamps after 24 hours" to my Tampermonkey script, but it got a mixed reception when I posted the idea a few weeks ago. Thanks.


After next week you can offer to revert back to these vague meaningless timestamps.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ThAbtO said:


> Nah, we're using PASSWORD1.


B055man69.

(Which actually wouldn't be that bad of a password, if it weren't for, y'know, the whole movie thing. Kinda like all those idiots who used the Lost numbers in the Powerball.)


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> Lots of goodies coming next week like real timestamps after 24 hours, bottom breadcrumbs in mobile portrait mode & colored thread prefixes in dark mode.
> 
> Also look for new passwords to require a minimum length of 8 characters. But none of you are using 1234 right?


Aw, man! I always use 6 characters.

No comment about 123456


----------



## Mike Lang

Existing users won't need to change passwords right away. Just the next time you set a new one.


----------



## markb

Mike Lang said:


> Existing users won't need to change passwords right away. Just the next time you set a new one.


Will we be required to change passwords at some point?


----------



## Mike Lang

markb said:


> Will we be required to change passwords at some point?


This week? No. At some point? Possibly 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JandS

Two things I miss; are these possible with the TamperMonkey scripts?

1. when clicking on a forum, a way to display a more easily visual indictator (more easily visible font change or icon or color) on each thread with "new posts since last visit". In the old forum the bold font on the righthand name+time was easy to scan with minimal effort. Not so now.

2. When viewing Alerts, is there a way to add an icon or some other indicator to the "new alert" thread list where it would correspond to the number displayed on the profile "Account details" button > Alerts. This number =is= available to the UI because it [annoyingly, imho] displays at the beginning of thread titles until it's "reset to 0" by clicking on the Alerts icon. Even though I can see the "new alert number" when I hover over the button, I find it annoying not to have that info carried over the the thread list on the Alerts page.


----------



## dianebrat

I thought I was good, the base software seems to be working for me without the need to additional scripting, but I've hit one annoying thing I can't do anymore:
Searching for my posts in a thread, the search bar will let me search for myself in a thread, but it also shows quotes and mentions, I didn't specifically see posts I made (and it was a long thread)

It's not something I do often, but I wanted to see if I said something in a long thread and couldn't find my contributions.


----------



## Mike Lang

You can filter any thread to just one user's post(s) but you first have to find a post by that person. This is one of the 20+ search enhancements I've requested.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Mike Lang said:


> No. While in the thread type in the search bar and choose “this thread “. This and much more is covered in the FAQ.


Is there a way to search for posts you've written in a thread? Searching for your username only works if someone quoted you. If a long dead thread is resurrected I like to make sure I haven't said the exact same thing 5 years ago before I post again.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

dylanemcgregor said:


> Is there a way to search for posts you've written in a thread? Searching for your username only works if someone quoted you. If a long dead thread is resurrected I like to make sure I haven't said the exact same thing 5 years ago before I post again.


OK, now I really miss having the delete post option.

I had only skimmed Diane's post and missed that she was asking the same thing as I was looking for.


----------



## Mike Lang

As I said in the post right above yours, right now you first have to manually find a post by a user before you can filter the thread to just that user’s posts.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Mike Lang said:


> As I said in the post right above yours, right now you first have to manually find a post by a user before you can filter the thread to just that user’s posts.


Yeah, sorry Mike. I had read through the whole thread and I originally skimmed Diane's post and your response and thought it was on a different topic. Saw it right after I posted, but there's no delete post option.

Filtering is a nice option that i hadn't noticed before.


----------



## Lurker1

Would it be possible to move the Follow button back to the end of threads like it used to be? It is most inconvenient to have to scroll back to the top every time I find an interesting thread.


----------



## eddyj

Lurker1 said:


> Would it be possible to move the Follow button back to the end of threads like it used to be? It is most inconvenient to have to scroll back to the top every time I find an interesting thread.


@Hank's Tampermonkey script will do this.


----------



## danm628

Lurker1 said:


> Would it be possible to move the Follow button back to the end of threads like it used to be? It is most inconvenient to have to scroll back to the top every time I find an interesting thread.


Even better would be to have two Follow buttons. One at the top and one at the bottom by the Prev/<page numbers>/Next buttons.


----------



## Mike Lang

It’s been requested a couple times in the past but not enough to cut in line ahead of some other more requested features.


----------



## ThAbtO

I would just press Home (except on mobile device) to get to the top for that Follow button.


----------



## eddyj

danm628 said:


> Even better would be to have two Follow buttons. One at the top and one at the bottom by the Prev/<page numbers>/Next buttons.





eddyj said:


> @Hank's Tampermonkey script will do this.


Top:








Bottom:


----------



## Lurker1

eddyj said:


> Top:
> View attachment 70866
> 
> Bottom:
> View attachment 70867


This is perfect. Where do I find/install said script?


----------



## eddyj

https://www.tivocommunity.com/threads/tcf-2022-tampermonkey-thread.587139


----------



## Lurker1

Mike Lang said:


> It’s been requested a couple times in the past but not enough to cut in line ahead of some other more requested features.


Thanks, no hurry if it is already in line. I just discovered Hank's script which already fixes this and several other changes that have been annoying me.


----------



## VSPlatform

dylanemcgregor said:


> Is there a way to search for posts you've written in a thread? Searching for your username only works if someone quoted you. If a long dead thread is resurrected I like to make sure I haven't said the exact same thing 5 years ago before I post again.


If you want to only see your own posts in a particular thread, you can also use the "Only show this user" option from the menu (3 dots in the right corner of your post). Simply find one of your posts on a thread and then use the menu to see only your posts on that thread. This will hide all other posts. When you want to see all the posts again, select "View full thread" from the same menu.



Lurker1 said:


> Would it be possible to move the Follow button back to the end of threads like it used to be? It is most inconvenient to have to scroll back to the top every time I find an interesting thread.


If I am not mistaken, the current location of the button is a default of the base software. I don't expect it to move at the moment, but there may be other improvements down the line. I will pass the feedback along in the meantime and maybe it is something that can be taken into account in future updates.

Daniel


----------



## TiVo'Brien

markb said:


> The dot on threads that tells me that I have posted in that thread.
> .
> .
> .


Just realized this 12 months later, lol. Yeah, I'd like to have the dot back.


----------

